# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  NY Area boardies..  NY Jerk Fest

## Flipadelphia26

http://www.jerkfestivalny.com/

Anyone been in Previous years?  Looking to possibly go as a warmup for our Aug trip.

----------


## biggbxguy

I am in Ny but never have been ...I am thinkning of going..just a little note..It is in a "rough" part of queens..

----------


## Elise Pittelman

i have never heard about this festival until a few minutes ago. i do plan to be at the next one. for those of you who are jerk chicken lovers, here's a sample of one of my paintings of jerk chicken vendors.
if you'd like to see more, you can check the images of jamaica photo album on  my facebook page

----------

